# AV malformation of colon ICD 9 code



## coder25 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello,

Could someone please help me with the following diagonosis.....cecal arteriovenous malformation.  I found arteriovenous malformation but nothing mentioning the colon, only intestine.  Is this what I would use?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 22, 2009)

Well my medical dictionary states gastrointestinal is pertaining to the entire digestive tract,from the mouth to the anus. So I think you could go with the 
arteriovenous malformation  gastrointestinal 747.61




I


----------



## coder25 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 23, 2009)

Take a look at 569.84 as well.  747.61 would be a congenital anomaly.


----------



## MacksMom (Feb 19, 2014)

*747.61*

I agree with 747.61.  AVM's are usually congenital.  If you're concerned that it's not congenital you could ask the Doctor to clarify.  A malformation, by definition is "Abnormal or anomalous formation or structure; deformity."  So if I had to pick between the 747.61 and the 569.84, I'd choose the 747.61.


----------



## tanyawalls (Sep 30, 2015)

*avm not stated as congenital*

the 1996 3Q Coding clinic has an answer to this.    It says, 

"AVM and angiodysplasia are used interchangeably.  Assign code 569.84 Angiodysplasia of intestine (without mention of hemorrhage) for the cecal AV malformation, not stated as congenital. "  

If you really wanted to query if it was congenital or not, you could.


----------

